# Happy Birthday Eyes_in_the_dark!



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey, hope your having an awesome day! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Eyes_in_the_dark! 
happy birthday to you 
August birthdays are great


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Eyes!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Eyes_in_the_dark!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Eyes_in_the_dark!!*


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy, happy!!! Hope your day was great!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.  I worked today because my birthday present was seeing Alice Cooper Saturday night, and I had a great time. I will post pics of the concert as soon as I get the problem with my server fixed...hopefuly soon. 

Another year older......but your only as old as you feel. :smoking:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Eyes_In_The_Dark! :>


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy horrorday eyes


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Eyes_in_the_dark


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday, hope your not as old as Sinister!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy B-DAY!! I hope you got lots of prop making stuff for presents!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday wishes!!!!!


----------

